# Bulking 101



## xvvfacevvx (Jul 20, 2010)

Below is a easy to digest, no bullshit thread on dieting. I know there is one already like it. But I feel this format it is easier for newbs to understand.

*Diet;*

I want to say first off diet is the key factor, not just for bulking but any goal that you desire to achieve starts in the kitchen! When begining to construct a meal plan there are a couple things you need to know
1. Body weight
2. Body fat
3. Lean body mass (This is how much your body would weigh if you were 0% Body fat)
Once we have these figures we can now begin to construct a tailored diet. First we ask our self's "How many calories do I need to consume to gain weight?" Take your Lean body weight (LBM) and times(x) it by 22. For example, Lets say you have a LBM of 136lbs.
[136LBM X 22= 2,992 Calories]
Okay, so now we know that we need to eat at least 3,000 calories a day. But how many grams of protein should I eat? This is when nutrient ratios come into the picture, these ratios say how much of the 3,000 calores needs to be Carbohydrates, protein, and Fats.  I prefer 40/40/20 formula. 

*MASS DIET MATH*
 Carbs(40%): 3,000 X .40 = 1,200Kcal
 Protein (40%): 3,000 x .40 = 1,200Kcal
 Fats (20%): 3,000 x .20 = 600Kcal

1 gram carb = 4 calories
1 gram Protein = 4 calories
1 gram fat =9 calories

Daily requirements;
 Carbs; 1,200 / 4 = 300 grams 
 Protein; 1,200 / 4 = 300 grams
 Fats; 600 / 9 = 66 grams 

Right, now we have all the numbers we need to begin constructing our diet. But wait " What kind of food should I eat?" Here is a list of foods that I believe are most benefical.

Carbs; Whole wheat, Oats, Sweet Potato, Cranberrys, Maltodextrin, Waxy Maize, brown and white rice, mixed veges.

Protein; Eggs (whole eggs, hard boiled) Beef, chicken breast, Salmon, whey protein. 

Fats; Extra virgin olive oil, flaxseed oil, avocados, nuts, heavy whipping cream.

So now we know what foods are good. We start by constructing our meals individually. Decide if you want to eat 5 or 6 times daily. Takes your total daily requirements and divide that by 5 or 6. This will tell you how much you should be eating each meal, each meal should be spread out evenly throughout the day (usually every 3-4 hours). To find out the nutritional value of foods go to www.fitday.com This website has thousands of foods with its values.
Hers is a list of supplements that I use with success
100% Whey protein.
Creatine Mono.
Muscle Juice weight gainer.

Last but definetly not least make sure you are taking a good multi-vitamin daily. I prefer GNC's Mega mens. And be sure to be drinking at least 1 gallon of water daily. Remember when your LMB increases your diet needs to as well. I highly recommend you take weekly body fat measurments to keep track of your progress. If you find that you are gaining mostly fat, you can adjust the ratios and lower your carb intake. If you are simply not gaining raise your daily Kcal by 500, wait 3 weeks and monitor your progress. I have followed these prinicples for about 3 years now. Below is a before/after.


----------



## Jello (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice post face, all that is left is to draw the pictures


----------

